# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Facebook Monetize Setup Ready Page for Sale

## mhsujan

I am selling a 10k+ followers monetize setup ready facebook page.

*Eligible to Make Money with In-Stream Ads

*The requirements 10,000 Followers & 600,000 Minutes have been achieved.
Eligible to add bank and make money with Facebook In-Stream Ads - Ad Breaks.

*Guarantee the page will get monetized (Ad Breaks) after setting up your bank account.

*Payment Policy: Skrill, Wise, CryptoCurrency. Allow pay through Middle Man (Buyer will pay for fees).


For more details and page insights, pm me.

Whatsapp: +8801836467940 (trusted and verified seller)

----------

